
QbitLogic releases AI-powered security solution, CodeAI - zqbit
https://sdtimes.com/ai/qbitlogic-releases-ai-powered-security-solution-codeai/
======
benjaminbales
Hey guys, I'm Benjamin Bales, the co-founder of QbitLogic and creator of
CodeAI. We created CodeAI with one focus in mind, to help developers spend
more time coding and less time debugging. We will fix up to 50 bugs in your
project for free. My team is ready to assist anybody starting today.

~~~
akibnizam
I have a project that I am working on and would like to know more about CodeAI
as it seems interesting. What languages does CodeAI support?

~~~
benjaminbales
Currently it supports C, C++, and Java. We are expanding our capabilities to
the top 10 most popular programming languages.

